# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  What are the best associates degree recommendations to segue into database management

## dgallman

Hello,

I am mid level career changer working in the automotive repair industry. It has been a financially rewarding career, but a physically taxing one that has worn my body in various degrees. I digress. What I was hoping to get from someone in the database management industry is a recommendation on which course of study offered at my local junior college would be a the best course to eventually move into database management? The following are my choices:

    Computer Programming
    Cybersecurity
    Networking
    Web Application Development
    Cisco Network Specialist Certificate
    CompTIA A+ Certified Technical Preparation Certificate

I do realize that I will also need to attain a certification in a database management product such as Oracle, MS SQL, etc.

Thanks in advance for any helpful advice,

David

----------

